# It May Be Diesel's Turn to Shine As Americans Yawn at Hybrids



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

> Chevrolet plans a diesel version of its popular Cruze compact soon. And Chrysler has indicated that it plans to introduce diesel engines on new versions that cross much of its SUV lineup, including the Jeep Grand Cherokee and Wrangler, and Dodge Durango. “”We think the market is ready to listen to a diesel story,” Sergio Marchionne, Chrysler’s CEO, recently ​told_USA Today.
> 
> _Among the advantages of clean diesel, increasingly understood by American consumers, is a typical increase of 25 percent to 30 percent in fuel economy over gasoline-powered equivalents, as well as increased torque. At least from their performance history in pickup trucks, Smith said, diesel engines appear to endure longer than their conventional counterparts.​


It May Be Diesel's Turn to Shine As Americans Yawn at Hybrids - Forbes


----------

